# Bluetooth connection issues?



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Chaps

Not sure what I'm doing wrong but I can't seem to get the Bluetooth audio streaming to work on my GTR. Its a MY10 and I've tried both my HTC desire and Iphone 3GS. Both of them it say's bluetooth audio not selected.

So I disconnected them and deleted them from the Bluetooth list. Both work as a phone when connected. I reconnected them and selected NO to is it a Mobile phone and it connected but then when I press play on Spotify and press the aux button under the MFD it just seemed to disconnect and reconnected but still no sound?

I'm sure I'm being thick but can anyone help?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Did you manage to find out how to do this?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

rob wild said:


> Hey Chaps
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong but I can't seem to get the Bluetooth audio streaming to work on my GTR. Its a MY10 and I've tried both my HTC desire and Iphone 3GS. Both of them it say's bluetooth audio not selected.
> 
> ...



As far as im aware bluetooth music streaming is not available anyway ! So your not being thick buddy.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

My blutooth audio streaming works fine. 10/10 plate. Get in the car and within a minute or so, the music starts playing from my Iphone 4.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

as5606 said:


> My blutooth audio streaming works fine. 10/10 plate. Get in the car and within a minute or so, the music starts playing from my Iphone 4.


Hey mate. Should that work on mine then 09 plate non nav.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

DWC, can't comment on an 09 car.

Rob,

The problem you have is that you've paired the phone as a phone and not an audio source.

On pairing I think there's an option. Without having it in front of me, I'd say pick the other option!

At least go in to the settings menu and look for paired bluetooth devices.

I think if you pair it as an audio source it will work automatically as a phone too, but not the other way round.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty sure this wasn't possible on my '09 car, it was the previous generation of bluetooth. 
Re: the 10's onwards and the HTC, turn blutooth on, go into the devices, press and hold the correct device (my-car normally) then select options then make sure both 'phone' and 'media' are checked, should work although be aware the quality is obviously poorer.
Can't speak for iphone.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

as far as I was aware bluetooth streaming was only available on MY10 models onwards


----------

